# looking for a mentor



## ShikataMMA (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have had my dojo open since 2007. I taught out of my church for 2 years before that. Back then i had up to 30 students and it was all word of mouth. But it was free.

I feel like i am missing something in how I am doing things. I have 10 students and have tried the marketing techniques offered in this forum. How do you guys get 30-50-100+ students?

I am not to humble to ask. I need to know what I am doing wrong. I am willing to learn.

Any advice is appriciated. 

Thanks,
ShikataMMA


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 15, 2010)

You could be doing nothing wrong and just be in a bad location... or you could be doing everything wrong... its hard to say.

Where are you located?
What is the surrounding population like?
are there other martial arts studios in your area that are close and offering more then you do, or have bigger facilities then you do?

What are you offering as far as classes, and what are your rates?

You really are going to have to get as specific as possible for people to be able to give you specific advice that will be possibly benefit you, anything else will be generic advice that anyone can read about and copy and paste.


----------



## ShikataMMA (Apr 15, 2010)

30K people within 5 miles.
5 schools within same 5 miles.
Located inside of a gym.
MMA Fitness and Street defense martial arts.
$85 per month-includes gym membership.
Located in Eastern North Carolina


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this you're club:
http://www.freewebs.com/shikatamma/

If so I'd say your name might be wrong, what exactly are you teaching?  A guy in a TKD uniform doing a flying side kick is going to attract a different group of people then "MMA" will.


----------



## ShikataMMA (Apr 15, 2010)

yes that is me.
that was done by a student 2 years ago. I have no idea how to close it down. that is not our offical website. our website is http://www.shikataacademy.com


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 15, 2010)

ShikataMMA said:


> 30K people within 5 miles.
> 5 schools within same 5 miles.
> Located inside of a gym.
> MMA Fitness and Street defense martial arts.
> ...


 

Okay next set of questions then..

are you getting traffic into your school?
do you have someone answering a dedicated business line 7 days a week?
are you losing students? Or just not getting new sign ups? How many people are you  getting asking about classes a day? a week?
you said you had 30 students when you did it at a church and now have 10.... what happened? was the church thing for free and that is why y ou lost 20 students? Or another reason?


----------



## Blindside (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't do the business side of marital arts, but one initial suggestion is to make that website somewhat informative.  As a prospective student I would have no idea about what you teach or what your qualifications are as an instructor.  What would hook me to give you a call or drive to your location?  It is incredibly generic right now.


----------



## ShikataMMA (Apr 16, 2010)

are you getting traffic into your school?
_NO- but i am constantly putting out windshield flyers, posters, handouts and craigslist_

do you have someone answering a dedicated business line 7 days a week?
_YES_

are you losing students? Or just not getting new sign ups? 
_I Seem to maintain 10 students. Old ones leave new ones take their place._

How many people are you getting asking about classes a day? 
_0_

a week?
_1_

you said you had 30 students when you did it at a church and now have 10.... what happened? was the church thing for free and that is why y ou lost 20 students? Or another reason? 
_because it was free, i got a building and told them they would have to start paying and asked if everybody could handle that. then when it was time to pay the were too busy to come to class anymore. _


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok.
It appears to me you are having some issues with your marketing to get students in period. 1 lead a week is really hard to grow a studio on. I do not know what your closing ratio is for prospects, but 4 prospects a month is way to few to grow at all. It leads me to believe that something about  your fliers, posters, and craigslist adds are turning people away rather then attracting them. 
Our school offers Kenpo Karate on the traditional martial arts side, we advertise simply as Karate on the studio front, everyone has pretty much heard of Karate... you start muddying the waters when you add to that, and really muddy the waters when you use an obscure name, at least in the public view... once you have a customer you can educate them on the fine points.
I am wondering if your business name is turning students away, alot of people are hesitant with obscure or relatively unknown styles and names.
Also when you say you have someone answering the phones 7 days a week... do you mean you or a salesmen devoted to your martial arts studio, or a gym counter person? Because it has been my experience that in those situations the gym counter person is going to know next to nothing about your business, and is going to be much more harmful to any prospective students then yourself, or a dedicated salesperson that is specifically looking to grow your business, and not just make whatever they are paid for each hour of sitting there they do.
A few events that have really worked for us in increasing our student base on the karate side to about 500 students...and out of this I would say that about 80 percent are kids between 5 and 17.
great location in a large community
25 years of continued operation
participation in community fairs, parades, and events to increase awareness
buddy days for students to bring in friends or family members for free classses
Advertised Grand Opening Barbeque type party with demos and free food... We opened a new location in Texas with this approach and signed over 60 people up the first weekend alone. Our location in texas is in Lubbock and is a boxing, kickboxing gym catering mainly to adults..

The goal we have used for everything is to be ready at any event or any time to sign a student up, but the main point is to stay fresh in everyones heads so when they are interested we are the first place they come to.


as far as retention goes, are you asking all exiting students why they are leaving? We have discovered certain issues  with the exit questions that enabled us to make small changes that absolutely were necessary and enabled us to keep students and make others happy.

I don't know if any of that helps at all.. I hope it gives your some ideas, or ways to look at what your doing. I am kind of surprised other people here have not pitched in, I know there are several other people who run schools


----------



## ShikataMMA (Apr 16, 2010)

It leads me to believe that something about your fliers, posters, and craigslist adds are turning people away rather then attracting them. 
_Would you mind if i send you some then you can give me your thoughts?_

Our school offers Kenpo Karate on the traditional martial arts side, we advertise simply as Karate
_GOOD IDEA_

Also when you say you have someone answering the phones 7 days a week... do you mean you or a salesmen devoted to your martial arts studio, or a gym counter person? 
_I answer it, do you think i should get a salesman?_

great location in a large community
_got that_

25 years of continued operation
_working on that_

participation in community fairs, parades, and events to increase awareness
_I'm trying to do that_

Advertised Grand Opening Barbeque type party with demos and free food... 
_GREAT IDEA_

as far as retention goes, are you asking all exiting students why they are leaving? We have discovered certain issues with the exit questions that enabled us to make small changes.
_Would it be possible to get a copy of your questions?
_
I don't know if any of that helps at all..
_YES it does, thank you_


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 17, 2010)

Shikata, VIP passes. Most bang for the buck.
You offer a week free, two weeks, a month, whatever suits you. Some do 4 weeks for 49 + free uniform etc. But the key is interaction and getting them to come and try it, most will sign up from that point. It's just getting them in the door.

VIP everywhere you go, supermarkets, malls, wherever, hey, did you want to try Karate for free? Come see us. etc.

To give you an idea, my site is atacards.com. 
It works, works well, it's just up to you to provide the service behind it.


----------

